# 1978 Peugeot vs 1987 Bianchi (Celeste)



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

Since everyone loves threads like these, I will make one! And I'm new here.. so hi!  I'm looking at two road bikes for purchase. I know nothing about cycling except that I know what frame size I'm looking for, and I'm looking for something vintage (lugged, good steel, OG Campy components are a plus).

I've found two similarly equipped and in similar condition road bikes...but with very different price tags. 

1978 Peugeot (Reynolds 531) 7-speed - $350 - I don't know the model, but it looks handsome to me and has what I am looking for. With that said, I could be missing a lot. I honestly can only tell.you that the owner says it's from the late 70s. Campy 700c wheel set, Continental tyres, Simplex rear derailleur, Suntour front, new seat and post which I do not like.







[


1987 Bianchi (Columbus CrMo) 12-speed - $800 - I've gone through the catalog and I can't pick out which Bianchi came in Celeste Green, with Shimano 600 SIS group (all OG), and in 56cm. Cinelli bars and stem, Selle saddle, Mavic wheels, matching OG pump and bottle holder.









I like the classic color of the Bianchi, but I also like the theme of the Peugeot as well. Both bikes are similarly equipped, and after going through both catalogs, I cannot for the life of me figuring this one out. Which would you chose, and why? Are the prices fair?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bianchi!

Those two are not similarly equipped at all. 

The Peugot has an interesting Stronglight crank. The Mafac brakes are not great brakes. It looks like it has those flimsy Simplex plastic derailleurs too. It looks like it is from the early 1970s. 

The Shimano parts on the Bianchi will be a lot better. And repairable. Getting spares for all those weird French bits will be difficult or impossible.

Bianchi made lots of nice bikes at many different price points. Peugot made some nice frames at their very top of the line but the rest was mediocre. Even some of their 753 frames were poorly made.


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response Cinelli.. I added some info on both bikes while you were editing.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

My impression looking at the chainstays and approx WB difference s that the Pugit is longer and probably going to be less snappy feeling than the Binachi.

Get both, the Pugit century bike, the green bean for club jaunts maybe ?

Is that a PX-10


I'd lean for the newer one for a daily rider personally. I think that Pugit is older than 'you' think it is probably. Might be worth the price of admission though...

The 87 seem$ high, what I might expect someone to ask for that Pugit maybe...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I would not get the Peugot, period. If it is a PX10 it might be worth it to a collector. All the issues with weird French components though! Try finding a modern French threaded bottom bracket for your Campagnolo or Shimano crank.

The Bianchi is not worth $800 in my opinion. You can get a new bike for not much more that will be much much better. Bikes have improved a lot in the last twenty years.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I would not get the Peugot, period.



I got a stove pipe Stella... Just as _____ [pick your adjective/adverb]...


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

I didn't notice the WB difference, good eye. And this bike will be used for commuting to work (10mi one way) a couple times a week maybe, and for fitness, if that helps. 

Reliability and ease of maintenance and parts availability is a definite plus. Good info about Frenchy parts availability. 

Very interesting info so far. Thanks a lot guys, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

i like the Bianchi more but I also think that it is over priced. 

Buy which ever one that you will ride more. 

Definitely let us know what you choose.


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

I am located in the SF Bay Area.. I feel that this area can be considered "snobby" when it comes to certain things. I don't have a strong idea about road bikes, but do you think it's listed at such a high price merely because of the area? 

If all components are original and in great condition, is there value to be derived from that also? 

I'm leaning toward the Bianchi...would it be considered that I got "taken to the cleaners" if I make that purchase?


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

Mcfarton said:


> i like the Bianchi more but I also think that it is over priced.
> 
> Buy which ever one that you will ride more.
> 
> Definitely let us know what you choose.


I am on my way to see the Bianchi now. I am making this decision within the hour!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lots of sellers post bikes at stupid high prices on EBay, but then sell them on the side for far less. If someone is stupid enough to pay the asking price then all the better.

Offer 500, maybe go to 600 if it is in really nice shape. No more!

Be patient, there's plenty more nice bikes around.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Many people love their Peugeots but I've never taken the plunge because of the French component issue. The Bianchi looks nice but I also think it's overpriced. $600 maybe. Shimano 600 is solid and I'm a Campy guy.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

i was also thinking 600 or less. But if it is the right size, local, and you love it, YOLO!


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a very similar Bianchi from the same year. It has Crampy parts, Modolo brakes and stem, Gimpee crank. It is still a very nice bike. I got it for a little over $1K at the time (every penny I had), if that helps. The pump is Silca but if the owner is as anal as I was, he or she might have replaced it with a Crampy head. 

I was under the delusion mine might be worth more than ~$600. In any case, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

wgscott said:


> I have a very similar Bianchi from the same year. It has Crampy parts, Modolo brakes and stem, Gimpee crank. It is still a very nice bike. I got it for a little over $1K at the time (every penny I had), if that helps. The pump is Silca but if the owner is as anal as I was, he or she might have replaced it with a Crampy head.
> 
> I was under the delusion mine might be worth more than ~$600. In any case, you won't be disappointed.


if it did have the campy stuff i would think more than 600. and i am jelly that you have one. 

At the end of the day it is worth what you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

One more vote for the Bianchi, but not at $800 -- that's too much. 

Gotta love that matching frame pump.


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

I went for Bianchi -- you guys can help me figure out what exact model it is. I was told it is 56cm. I purchased this road bike from its original owner too! He had lots of cool stories to tell, and this bike has been many, many, many cool places. It's a definite daily..it has never sat in a garage and collected dust (until now that is lol, PO is more into '50s road bikes now). The guy was so cool, and he stood on the sidewalk and watched me drive away with it too. 

@wgscott, Nice call. Silca pump has Campagnolo head. 

Here are some quick pics.. sorry about lighting and quality. Tapatalk doesn't make this very easy..


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

More pictures...


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

More pictures...


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a nice 'cycle. Congrats, and thanks for the Bianchi-porn.


----------



## spoon01 (May 11, 2015)

Anytime man! I need pedals now.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought some mtn SPDs for mine, but they are no longer on the Bianchi website.


----------

